# VIP211 Upgrade Question



## shawngf (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi-

I'd like to upgrade my Dish receiver that I have in my bedroom. Right now, in our house, we have three receivers: A VIP211 in the front room and Dish Pro 301's in two of the bedrooms. My question is this:

If I buy a VIP211 off of ebay, can I just activate it in place of one of the 301s? Will I have to pay extra for an extra HD hook-up in the house? 

Dunno if it matters to know this, but the info screen on the 301 in my rooms shows that I'm connected to a DP34-500 switch. As far as satellites, I show 110, 129 and 119 are all green.

Thanks.


----------

